# cold brew coffee



## okra (May 15, 2014)

can cold brew coffee be drank straight if one reheats it in the microwave? im going to make cold brew coffee concéntrate with one pound of coffee and a ratio of .56 gallon or 2.1198306 liters of wáter. i plan to leave it steeping for about 24 hours the máximum. after that and straining it, can i drink it straight if by drinking only one cup, can i put that cup in the microwave or will that ruin the taste of it???? will heating a cup of cold brew coffee in the microwave ruin the taste or not? can a serious coffee lover please tell me. rsvp. thank you.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That will taste awful. I'd also say it's too high a ratio. I used 340g -> 1650g water and got a very strong concentrate which isn't pleasant straight.


----------



## okra (May 15, 2014)

well im sorry but i meant to heat up in microwave straight. i didnt mean to say i was going to reheat but get cold brew coffee in one serving or cup and heat it up in microwave. also, something else is if i have .56 gallon does that equal 2.1198306 liters of wáter and if so, divided by 9, what does that come out to???? rsvp. thank you.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Proper Imperial gallon or US gallon?


----------

